# New questions about Odin, AOKP, Hacksung



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

So few questions:

What are the differences between the Blacked out AOKP builds vs the Team Hacksung IMM76D builds? I have Googled it all over the place and can't find anything specific.

I almost always get stuck in a bootloop and have no luck getting out without applying factory images and starting over. It's about once every 2 weeks. Is there a way to flash the ROM differently to avoid this? For the most part I have just been using LarryP's port of B-Boys stuff for my Ntelos Showcase (cause he is awesome and keeps editing the prop files so my MMS and stuff work...seriously....THANKS MAN!)

I may the IMM76D build to see if I don't get the boot loops.

Thanks for the answers guys.

One more: can I just apply the image in Odin to solve any problems instead of CWM? If so...how?


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I switch between the blacked out AOKP and THS builds.

The AOKP has all the design tweaks (more so status bar tweaks) and of course is blacked out. More custom elements than THS builds.

THS will eventually be CM9, so it's gonna be stable as hell and very speedy, It is more of an stock AOSP experience as it is not pre-themed.
THS stock kernel cannot be over clocked but the AOKP builds come bundled with glitch kernal. I have no issue flashing between either, infact just a wipe of everything and restoring my nandroid will load either just fine.

Not sure why you are getting bootloops but you can odin back to stock GB, flash ths build 2, then flash 14. All should be good.
I have had less problems with the THS roms but I do miss the customization. All in all you can achieve the same blacked out look with the theme manager on either rom.


----------



## DarthCeltic (Mar 13, 2012)

I also have done both, and I suggest the AOKP if you like customization, but THS is really solid..

I havent rooted my newest replacement, ive been running stock.. but im thinking i may jump back in..


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Keep in mind that blacked out AOKP is a themed AOKP (which already has the CyanogenMod theme engine). I also don't know how up to date the blacked out verion is, but AOKP is currently on Milestone 6.

Okay they are both at m6


----------

